# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Eroded mortar between bricks- mortar required- is there a silicone tube style?

## DBR

Hi, 
in many places on the exterior of our house the brick mortar has eroded back between 1 and 2cm.. Not enough to cause structural problems but enough to make me want to fix the issue. 
Is there a particular product that i can use that is easy and suitable to repair eroded mortar?? Something that is structurally strong (i.e. has the same structural properties of mortar) but yet is easy to apply i.e similar to applying silicone from a typical silicone tube?? 
If all else fails i can make up a mortar mix but it is the application that i can see as a challenge-- i.e. wish there was a tube full of mortar that i could squeeze into the gaps... 
Cheers,

----------


## Led

There is, it's a brand called mortarfil, comes in a bunch of colours and cost about 10 times the price of a bag of mortar mix.
$12 for a silicone sized tube.

----------


## mrtwistie

from a structural point of view is mortafil stronger than a mortar? I'm too looking at changing the colour of mortar on our feature wall.

----------


## Craigoss

I've had this problem on every wall on my house inside and out under the dampcourse. So I have pointed about 20m2 of brickwork in the end. I originally bought a PointMaster pointing gun, which is a plunger style tool which squeezed the mortar out of a nozzle. But I found it troublesome as you had to have the mortar very fluid otherwise it would just clog up. In the end I found a trowel and pointing trowel to be by far the quickest method. Used a 100mm grinder along the mortar joint to remove any mortar left behind, vacuum the joint and fill it with standard brickies mortar. If you had a large amount to do, you could buy an electronic pointing gun.

----------


## joynz

Best tool is a Dutch Jointer.  Very long and thin blade allows you to push the mortar off the pointing trowel into the joint.  The brickies tool of choice.

----------


## phild01

I use this type of pointing trowel, bunnings have them: Hyde 13mm Tuck Pointing Trowel I/N 0960298 | Bunnings Warehouse

----------


## joynz

That's what we call a Dutch jointer!

----------


## David.Elliott

At the battalion they took out a window to build an armoury..
The guy pointing up the bricks had a home made unit from PVC pipe, probably ~60mm  with an end in it that allowed about 15mm of mortar through. I remember at the time thinking it was a blinder of an idea...

----------


## Craigoss

> At the battalion they took out a window to build an armoury..
> The guy pointing up the bricks had a home made unit from PVC pipe, probably ~60mm  with an end in it that allowed about 15mm of mortar through. I remember at the time thinking it was a blinder of an idea...

  Sounds similar to this one i bought.

----------


## phild01

I just slide it off from a standard metal float and push it in with the pointing trowel, easy!

----------


## goldie1

Search "repointing " on utube there are heaps of vids showing the different methods

----------

